# meet my new kitten: sassy



## dellap (Dec 23, 2003)

just got her today. took 19 trys to get a good picture and this is the best one. also got 2 from above which i have uploaded into my gallery so please take a look.

shes 12 weeks old and i dont think shes ever had much room to move around cause shes running and all that! seems she likes to wait for u to walk 4-6 feet away then she'll tear a path between your legs. have to get use to that one. what i cant believe is that she will already come to u when u ask! shes already responding to her name also.

she really didnt like it when i had to take a shower, she cried the entire time, poor thing. i've had her home for 2 hrs now and shes just now calming down but i wish she would eat or drink. it would also calm the carpet down if she would use the litter box. well she did fart twice so maybe shes preparing for a good one to break the box in. haha.

she insists on being in my lap so thats where she is right now. she did stand up and meow so i put my nose close to her and she pushed her nose along mine. i think we've gotten off to a great start. looks like shes planning on taking a nap now. hope she does this tonight when i want to sleep!

wow, i typed a lot so hopefully u enjoyed it. i promise to have more pics in the days to come.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry, only a box with a red X. 

Sounds like a sweet cat right from the get-go. Kittens generally will not eat, drink or use the litter box right away until they get more comfortable with their surroundings. Just keep guiding her to the litter box so she knows where to find it when she's ready to go.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Its great that everyone is getting along. What a smart kitty to come when called, my cats are still working on it! You've got a real cuddler though hehe just in time for winter >><<


----------



## dellap (Dec 23, 2003)

kitkat - can u see the img above?

Richo - its showing up for me so we'll see what kitkat says. in the mean time, check the pics in my gallery.

to bad i dont have anyone around to take a pic of the kitten sleeping on me.

edit: does this show up?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, I can see it! It's not unusual for a kitten to have accidents and not eat for a day or so. Don't worry too much. Just watch YOU don't fall!


----------



## dellap (Dec 23, 2003)

fall from the cat running inbetween my legs or from the kitten's accidents?


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Wow, Sassy is gorgeous!! I love the stars in her eyes!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*meet my new kitten*

Wow, isn't she gorgeous :!: Looks like you'll have a very happy time with her.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

The only word that comes to mind when I see Sassy's picture: Awwwwww.

She's soooo cute!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

The first pic has a red x the bottom pic shows up. I saw the pics in the gallery though! :lol:


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Oh, she looks like a curios timid baby. She reminds me of Xam Nho months ago, so cute.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Looking cute and innocent is a trait that is born in all cats, especially cute babies like sassy! And they use it to great advantage!


----------



## dellap (Dec 23, 2003)

thanks for the kind replys. the kitten loves to be on your lap when u sit down and if u lay down, she must be rubbing herself against your face. having a kitten laying next to when her motor running is loud! thank goodness she went to sleep there. can anyone tell me why the kitten really enjoys rubbing herself against my face, specially when she does a nose to nose thing.

she slept on my bed the whole night and didnt wake me up till 7am with some light claws to the shoulder. she crys when she cant see me and will cry until she rubs up against me.

i've had family over today and the kitten has played with the young girls and my older sister very nicely. i seen her get a little scared then she wants in my arms. she has explored a little and thankfully has eaten some. still hasnt used the litter box but i dont smell anything, thats a good start!

she seems to have a little cold as i've notice a few sneezes but it dont seem to have any effect on her energy. plan on getting quite a few pictures tomorrow. hopefully i can get one of her hopping towards me.

hope u all have a good night and a better xmas tomorrow.

edit: actually i got some great pics while the kitten was playing with my niece, cant spell, so i got some good pictures and she also took a couple pictures for me. i uploaded 4 new ones and here is one of them.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Oh, she loves the sparkly ball, doesn't she?









Xander used to shove his snout right up my nose when he was a baby! He was so affectionate back then! Now he loves the dog more, and still does the head-rubbing with her...


----------



## dellap (Dec 23, 2003)

well the kitten is 0 for 2 in the potty area. both times it happened upstairs while the litter box is downstairs. the humane society said she was potty trained so guess its just nerves? is this normal or should i be doing something?


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

awwww! what a cute & playful kitty you have! You can actually see the sparkle in her eyes!


----------



## dellap (Dec 23, 2003)

sassy went in the litter box! i'm so proud that i told everyone at work until they told me to shut up. just last thing is to see if she will go to the box when shes upstairs.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's not unusual for a kitten in a new home to have problems for a few days or even a week. Of course, she has to be reminded where the litter box is when she awakens from a nap. That will reinforce her training. Good luck. Isn't it great to have a kitten again?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I guess the humane society said that because there she only had a cage to live in -- not a whole house. The most attractive place to pee in her cage was probably the litter box -- but now that she has a whole house to pee in...I'm sure many places look nice. Did you pick her up and put her in there to show here where it is? Perhaps try keeping her in one room for a while with food, water, and litter -- maybe she's just overwhelmed.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Sassy is gorgeous


----------

